# Charting mamas please respond re: mittelschmerz



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Good morning, ladies,

Please share your experience with mittelschmerz pain in regards to timing of ovulation...

Is the pain coinciding with ovulation, preceding it, or following it?

I have always been assuming that when I feel the mittelschmerz pains that I am ovulating at that moment. I'd love to hear if you are charting, and whether that is true for you.

Thanks so much,


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not consistent for everyone. It can be felt during any of those three times.

For me personally, I tend to feel it the day I assume I am Oing. It's been that way while charting. (I haven't in a couple months to try and relax more in TTC.)


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, and I also wanted to add that mittleschmerz for me is usually a crampy/gassy feeling in my pelvic area for about 24 hours. So I don't assume I am Oing "at that moment", just that it has happened/will happen within the day.


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

I personally get this pain in the 1+ day preceeding ovulation. Once O happens, it typically vanishes quickly and my cm changed to creamy. I assume this is what is happening of course... I haven't proved it. ;O)


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks to those who replied. I appreciate hearing from your experiences









Still wondering about others out there...

AFM, I had intense mittelschmerz pain this month, which lasted 12+ hours. It wasn't localized to one side or the other, it was all over. I did have ewcm earlier, but by the time of the pains it was back to creamy. I'm trying to deduce when ovulation actually occurred. Of course, if I was temping, that would help


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you can have it before, at the moment of, or after

before: due to the follicle growing (this is what I have, an achey feeling around two days before a temp rise)

at the moment of: pain when the egg breaks free, sometimes the pain can be due to the fluid released when the egg ruptures

after: due to the peristalsis of the fallopian tubes and irritation from the fluid released when the egg is released.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
you can have it before, at the moment of, or after

before: due to the follicle growing (this is what I have, an achey feeling around two days before a temp rise)

at the moment of: pain when the egg breaks free, sometimes the pain can be due to the fluid released when the egg ruptures

after: due to the peristalsis of the fallopian tubes and irritation from the fluid released when the egg is released.

Yah, that's exactly what I had read. It's interesting to know who has what kind







Also, I wonder the relativity of the "before" and "after". I mean, is it an hour before, or two days? Or does that vary also (I am betting it does...).


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sure it has a wide range of normal... just like everything else..

you know something I hadn't really considered, some people may have a delayed temp shift, so the pain they have may seem to come before ovulation, but actually be at the moment of.. but their temp just takes a while to go up. You can't pinpoint ovulation with signs you can chart, but it's easy to forget that.


----------



## maybebaby (Dec 24, 2001)

I always have good week of the pinchy type o pains...then I'll have the really painful half hour where I can hardly walk, it's pinchy and crampy and just...not fun lol. Then two days later, like clockwork, I'll get my temp rise. I'm almost assuming the egg actually pops during the "big pain"







, then my temp catches up.


----------



## ReadingRenee (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive only been charting for one month but I was surprised to see that my ovulation pains were two days after what FF pegs as ovulation. My breasts get UNBELIEVABLY tender and sore and I get a very sharp pain on my right side where I would imagine an ovary to be. It lasts anywhere from a few minutes to an hour. But only post temp shift. So I dont' know, its kind of weird.

I will be interested to see what a few months of charting show me.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

ReadingRenee,









remember that FF is wrong a lot. Often times when you have someone who is well versed in charting by FAM rules, their interpretation will differ from FF's. So there's a good chance that you are in fact ovulating at the moment of the pain.


----------



## ReadingRenee (Aug 8, 2008)

ahh thank you for the information and the welcome texaspeach. Hmm maybe I know my own body better than FF does! LOL

I am TTC so that is really helpful to know. I need to get better at this charting thing I guess. Maybe I should just chart on my own.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I get crampy (like mild AF cramps) the day off O day.


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

i've never had o' pain til this month... and yesterday it felt just like somebody punched me in the gut with af cramps...confusing.
but ewcm...and everything else.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine are on the day of O, and are sharp, short pains in lower right side.

Apparently, in the only large study ever done of Mittelschmerz, they found that a third of women felt them before, a third at the moment, and a third after O.


----------

